# Magic firestick



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

MY RUGER 77 VARMINT 308 WIN CIRCA 1984 SUB MOA FOR 25 YEARS


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Niiiice :drooling:


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

cool, love the bipod.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------

